# Natulais Weax Report for Weekend



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Weather	Partly to mostly cloudy.
Time	Wind	Sea	Swell	Combined
Waves
1800 CST	NE 11-16	3-5 pd 4	ENE 2-4 pd 6	4-6 ocnl 8
0000 CST	NE 8-13	1-3 pd 3	ENE 2-4 pd 6	3-5 ocnl 6
0600 CST	NNE 10-15	2-4 pd 4	ENE 2-4 pd 6	3-5 ocnl 6
1200 CST	NE 9-14	2-4 pd 4	NE 1-3 pd 6	3-5 ocnl 6
Valid: Sunday, 20 January to Monday, 21 January

Weather	Partly to mostly cloudy.
Time	Wind	Sea	Swell	Combined
Waves
1800 CST	NE 7-12	1-3 pd 3	NE 1-3 pd 6	2-4 ocnl 5
0000 CST	NNE 5-10	0-2 pd 3	ENE 0-2 pd 6	0-2
0600 CST	N 8-13	1-3 pd 3	NE 0-2 pd 6	1-3
1200 CST	NNE 9-14	2-4 pd 4	N 1-3 pd 6	3-5 ocnl 6
Extended Outlook: (Valid: Monday, 21 Jan through Thursday, 24 Jan):
Monday, 21 January: Wind inc NNE-NE 13-20 G25 kts. Combined waves inc 4-7 ocnl 9 ft.
Tuesday, 22 January: Wind NE-ENE 13-20 G25 kts. Combined waves 5-7 ocnl 9 ft.
Wednesday, 23 January: Wind ENE-E 10-17 G22 kts. Combined waves dec 3-6 ocnl 8 ft.
Thursday, 24 January: Wind ESE-SE 10-17 G22 kts. Combined waves 3-5 ocnl 6 ft.


Saturday night and sunday morning seems to be the sweet spot.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the forcast are the tuna there/ Too short a window for us. We like 24 hours it takes us five hours to get there


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Not around there, just have access to there weax reports. I haven't seen many out here by my location. They may have went closer to the beach, I'm right on the 200 mile line.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Deeplines said:


> Not around there, just have access to their weax reports. I haven't seen many out here by my location. They may have went closer to the beach, I'm right on the 200 mile line.


Update, just so Tuna busting at 1130. Only about 10 minutes worth though. 1-2' seas headed ya'lls way. Good luck.


----------

